# A sad thing happened to me today.



## HunterGatherer (May 19, 2007)

As I was semi-digging through my usual dump, I stumbled upon the first marble I have found that I would consider old. As I examined it, it crumbled to glassy dust in my hands.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 22, 2007)

sorry to hear that = (


----------



## capsoda (May 22, 2007)

Now that.......is a bummer.[&o]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2007)

quit squeezin them so hard Superman []


----------



## bearswede (May 23, 2007)

You know what they say:  When you start losing your marbles... Well, you know what they say...


----------



## capsoda (May 25, 2007)

Did you notice that 5 out of 7 members on this thread are supporters. Sounds like a pole or something.

 Everyone who uses the forum on a regular basis should send 20 bucks to Roger to suport this great forum. You will waste that much on soda or cigerettes or something else so give your body a rest and support the forum. You get a neat Supporter thingy under your name.[]

 Then grab hold of your balls??? [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## bubbas dad (May 25, 2007)

there should be some other way to donate besides paypal. i would love tosupport this site but i don't have a credit card and refuse to give anyone access to my bank account. i offered to send a money order when the support thing started but was told that it was very difficult to cash as us money order in the uk.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 25, 2007)

thanks lobey. i was told it to much trouble.


----------



## LC (May 25, 2007)

I sent 37 doallars in cash to a Guy in Australia once for an oil can, got my butt burnt good. Should have known better, when he said that was the only type of payment he would accept was cash. Learned a hard lesson there, I would never send cash again to anyone again, regardless of who or where they are.


----------



## capsoda (May 25, 2007)

Hey John, Get a buddy to Paypal it for you and just give him the cash. That is what I used to do.


----------



## LC (May 26, 2007)

As much as I despise PayPal, that is the best way to go , at least sending payment in that manner, your money is safe.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 26, 2007)

thanks warren. no one i know has paypal. i'm the only person i know that does any kind of buying on the internet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2007)

> Hey John, Get a buddy to Paypal it for you and just give him the cash. That is what I used to do.


 
 I could do it for you but I'm not sure you could get the little "supporter" thingy since the payment would be in my name.


----------



## capsoda (May 26, 2007)

Hey Eric, I'm sure that if you ask Roger he could fix that. Good of you to offer to help. I didn't think of that.


----------



## bubbas dad (May 26, 2007)

i would be very happy to do something like that if it could be arranged. this site is a favorite part of my day.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2007)

John, I tried but there was no box to write a comment. I was overdue for another so I got that off my chest. If Roger checks in or maybe we can start a new thread perhaps it will be so. 
 Roger, if you read this credit that to John (bubbas dad) and I'll do another. This forum is soooo worth it!!!


----------



## capsoda (May 27, 2007)

The new thread might work. Call it "Hey Roger, want a donation" That will do it I think.


----------

